# 1996 cadillac fleetwood



## Beanerking1

i have a 1996 fleetwood and nobody sells a aftermarket wiring harness for it. it has a shit load of wiring but i can't figure it out. can anybody help me out , i am gfonna wire it right in the factory plug. i did find 1 power wire but thats it. i can't find the remote wire power antena wire or nothing. thanks ahead of time. oh and the wires are in 2 seperate plugs for power and speakers so i have them seperate already.


----------



## Brahma Brian

This should help you get the idea of whats going on...

Freshly moved into my pinned topic at the top of the forum...  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=5634866


----------



## Beanerking1

thanks homie but that doesn't help me at all. all i have in the trunk is the stock amp. the radio is all up front. for some reason my 96 is diffrent from 93-95. i am also going to make my own install kit for it because that is diffrent too. so is there anyone with a 96 to help out?


----------



## Beanerking1

come on there has to be someone else that has gone threw this!


----------



## Beanerking1

TTT anyone?


----------



## txfleet4sale

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Aug 11 2007, 08:04 AM~8527802
> *thanks homie but that doesn't help me at all. all i have in the trunk is the stock amp. the radio is all up front. for some reason my 96 is diffrent from 93-95. i am also going to make my own install kit for it because that is diffrent too. so is there anyone with a  96 to help out?
> *


redo all the speaker wiring, theres only 4 speakers in that thing and they all suck,


----------



## Beanerking1

the speakers aren't the problem its all the other power wires they have about 8 difrent wires for the power and ground wires. the only 1 i found that was alive was the orange hot wire thats it. i couldn't get anything else to work to put the stereo in.


----------



## DC Signs

Is it a BOSE system? Does it have the 32pin blue harness or the 21pin black harness. if it is the 32 pin there is no acc wire on that plug, you see where the thicker orange wire is on one end there should be a Yellow wire next to it, if there is no wire next to it then this is a 1st generation Databus that GM started in the Cadillacs. You can go the ign switch and tag on the the thick brown for an acc for the radio. the remote/power antenna should be pink. If you can post a pic of the harness I may have a better idea.

DC


----------



## Mr Timido

simon like DC Signs , you would need a databus wiring harness, be prepare to loose your door chime if you tag the power off the ignition harness. thats why im waiting to gettin that special harness to retain the chime and also the other funnction in my99 deville is equipped with onstar as well so just keep that in mind


----------



## Beanerking1

thanks guys i will take it all apart tonight when iget home from work and take pics of it. this sounds more helpful than anything else, but its not a bose. there is no brand on it just a cadillac and thats it. i will take pics of that too.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS

basically all u need is your 8 speaker wires, ground,acc and power...

if u go to all ur speaker in the car u should be able to see the colors of the wires on the speakers. once u have done that go to the front and cut those wires. u said u found the constant power so u cna make your own acc and ground wire. i ran a wire from a fuse and added another in line fuse. and i just made another ground behind the radio. i didnt have any problems with my radio or any of my electrical.


----------



## Beanerking1

thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS

oh yeah just thought of something...if u are running and amp for mids/highs u dont even need to know the speaker wires..just get the power,ground and acc.


----------



## Beanerking1

i am only gonna run an amp for my 10 or my 12, i'm gonna leave the rest stock. its my daily family wagon, so i don't need to upgrade just yet. after we have a diffrent car that will fit the family than i will hook it all up :biggrin: thank you


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by DC Signs_@Aug 16 2007, 12:55 PM~8570031
> *Is it a BOSE system?  Does it have the 32pin blue harness or the 21pin black harness.  if it is the 32 pin there is no acc wire on that plug,  you see where the thicker orange wire is on one end there should be a Yellow wire next to it, if there is no wire next to it then this is a 1st generation Databus that GM started in the Cadillacs.  You can go the ign switch and tag on the the thick brown for an acc for the radio.  the remote/power antenna should be pink.  If you can post a pic of the harness I may have a better idea.
> 
> DC
> *


i found these 2 wires under the dash, this is what i needed to do. thanks homie, i appreciate all the help guys. :biggrin:


----------



## BlackDawg

Any further input?
I just did a shitload of research, orded the Metra kit for 93-96, only to find out 96's are completely different. 
So if I understand correctly, there is no trunk wiring involved in the 96 install, there is no available aftermarket harness, and you have splice it???


----------



## umlolo

Pm me your number I will send you picture of the plug you need


----------



## umlolo

here e pics of plug i pulled it out of my 93 i have another 93 so its going in soon got from circuit city in 97.black wires go to amp speaker posts plug ties in to speaker harness and runs factory speakers.


----------



## BlackDawg

so you're using the harness from a 93 to splice the aftermarket harness into??


----------



## BlackDawg

1996's are a separate beast!!

Here is the killer info on getting that shit 

http://www.cadillacforums.com/forum...5/287035-cd-player-wiring-harness-96-a-2.html


----------



## umlolo




----------



## umlolo

plug is from 93 didnt know they were differentpics above hook up to radio. first pics i posted go to amp. 2 different plugs


----------



## umlolo

Plug from 93 is same through 96 this stereo shop has them also he said follow power antenna wires to the plug .209-676-1814 vics car audio


----------



## umlolo

I ran a separate power wire from battery


----------



## BlackDawg

BlackDawg said:


> 1996's are a separate beast!!
> 
> Here is the killer info on getting that shit
> 
> http://www.cadillacforums.com/forum...5/287035-cd-player-wiring-harness-96-a-2.html



There is absolutely no need to purchase any aftermarket harness for the 1996. Furthermore, the kits they sell advertised as 93-96 are ONLY good for 93-95. There is no amp in the trunk, it was on the side of the head unit in 1996. This has truly been a learning experience!!
I used the clips from the factory radio and spliced the aftermarket harness into the clips. The link above has all the colors decoded.


----------



## lowdude13

~RO DANNY~ said:


> come on there has to be someone else that has gone threw this!


wasup homie on my 93 i bought the wire harness that plugs into the caddy to the head unit but its in the trunk so i just extended the wires from the trunk to the dash fucken sucks but ut worked not sure if this will help some


----------



## Kris pena

I got a question i did that lowdude13 and i ran my power cable for my amp next to the power wire for my cd player and its pickn up the acceleration noise from my motor how would i avoid that ? And i ran my RCA 's on the driver side ?


----------



## dirty dan

U have to separate your power cable and the RCA one on side and the other in the other side


----------



## cobrakarate

same problem here too and i got a limo lol think about that long harness. pm me if you get an answer.


----------



## Kayfleetwood

Did you ever figure


Beanerking1 said:


> i have a 1996 fleetwood and nobody sells a aftermarket wiring harness for it. it has a shit load of wiring but i can't figure it out. can anybody help me out , i am gfonna wire it right in the factory plug. i did find 1 power wire but thats it. i can't find the remote wire power antena wire or nothing. thanks ahead of time. oh and the wires are in 2 seperate plugs for power and speakers so i have them seperate already.


 something out about the no sound but had power


----------



## Kayfleetwood

I got power no sound 96 Cadillac Fleetwood brougham


----------



## Kayfleetwood

Aftermarket radio


----------



## BigBody360

Beanerking1 said:


> i have a 1996 fleetwood and nobody sells a aftermarket wiring harness for it. it has a shit load of wiring but i can't figure it out. can anybody help me out , i am gfonna wire it right in the factory plug. i did find 1 power wire but thats it. i can't find the remote wire power antena wire or nothing. thanks ahead of time. oh and the wires are in 2 seperate plugs for power and speakers so i have them seperate already.


Try searching ebay for Metra harness. There out there!!!


----------

